

Context-aware Database Viewpoints - blambeau
http://www.try-alf.org/blog/2014-12-12-context-aware-database-viewpoints

======
golgappi
Am I right in understanding that the idea is to eliminate common WHERE
conditions here, while decreasing the performance impact of views?

